# Domotica. Control de persianas



## al9 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hola
Me gustaria saber si alguien concoce o tiene alguna idea de un circuito de contrlo de persianas mediante dos pulsadores.
O si existe algo comercial. 
Teóricamente es sencillo: dos motores de 220VAC (que no se pueden conectar simultamenamete) uno sube y otro baja.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Killer_jc (Dic 15, 2005)

Y si queres cualquier circuito para dos motores de 220V creo q seria mas facil ponerle un par de contactores, y se te solucionan muchos problemas, si queres te hago un esquema, pero si vas a la parte de electronica no creo poder ayudarte, y segundo vas a tener q ponerle algo q reduzca la velocidad del motor, y si es una persiana muy pesada un par de engranajes.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2005)

Te cuento que tambien puede hacerse con un solo motor, el cual, en algunos casos puede ser Paso a Paso. La mecánica fundamental se encuentra en el par solidario, es decir en el Gear-Box o "caja reductora". Deberás identificar una posición inicial y puedes determinar el fin del ciclo con un sensor o un simple límite de carrera por medio de un switch o clamp. Para controlar el motor, sea cual fuere, puedes realizar un puente H, o utilizar un módulo SAA1027, desde donde realizarás en ambos casos la inversión del giro. Además podrias agregarle un módulo de interruptor crepuscular, para abrir o cerrar automáticamente la persiana segun la condicion de luz que prefieras, asi como un dispositivo de humedad para el cierre automático por lluvia (incluso, puedes variar por el nivel de luz el tipo de cierre, para entre cerrar y permitir un leve paso de luz). No se cual es tu nivel de conocimiento, pero existen un sin fin de posibilidades para este tipo de automatismos, como ser el agregado de algun temporizador para apertura o cierre programado.

Saludos.


----------



## al9 (Dic 28, 2005)

Hola. Gracias por las ideas. Centro un poquito más el tema que creo no me explique bien:
Se trata de una persiana ya instalada a 220, como la que podeis tener en cualquier domicilio y últimamente se instalan, excepto que sin controles adicionales. Habitualmente se colocan con unos interruptores que mecánicamente no pueden estar los dos pulsados, uno para subir y otro para bajar, que alimentan 220V. El tope de arriba y abajo está resuelto no-se-como por la misma persiana pues si alimentas contínuamente al motor al llegar al final se para.
Ya os comento que es una persiana estandar asi que este post puede servir a mas gente.
-->Entonces se pide:
Sustituir los interruptores por unos pulsadores para el manejo manual, mas un control (los mismos interruptores?) para los extras que por ejemplo comenta Mamu: control crepuscular, mando a distancia, etc.

Realmente he de comprar YA! los dichosos interruptores (de Simon, Btcino, etc..) o unos pulsadores + el control electronico. Claro que si pongo los interruptores no podré hacer posteriormente el control electrónico pues uno de los motores quedaria permanentemente alimentado, y si pongo pulsadores "a pelo" puede que alguien pulse los dos y conecte los 2 motores simultáneamente...

Gracias.


----------



## el_goku (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola, supongo que llego bastante tarde, pero puedes conectar un interruptor de domotica X10 y te hace todo el trabajo, no hace falta que lo uses como interruptor, pues también le puedes conectar los tuyos y mantienes la misma estética que el resto de la casa, te salen por unos 40-60€ dependiendo de donde los pidas. Yo estoy buscando la manera de hacerlo casero (acabo de cambiar las ventanas y estoy pelao..50€ por persiana se me hace mucho ahora) pero no encuentro mucha información, el funcionamiento sería una pulsación cortapara que suba la persiana completa y una pulsación larga que cuando la sueltes se pare donde esté. Luego todo esto duplicado para la bajada Alguna idea?


----------

